# VW Lupo 2000 W 14k Miles



## j3ggo (Dec 7, 2011)

Picked this up yesterday, did need a clean but in general superb condition. It's got £3500 worth of main dealer receipts for servicing and parts. Only used for one weekly shop to the supermarket and garaged for all other time. Paint is original and measures 150 microns on all panels. My wife is now very pleased.

Started with weak solution of autoglym traffic film remover on sills, arches and wheels
Thorough rinse with hose and washed out arches
Jet wash with karcher k695
Wheels with espuma revolution
Hand wash with carpro mitt and 3m shampoo
Dried with autoglym aqua dry
Iron x, rinse, dry
Quick autoglym radiant wax new formula two coats
Fk1000p
Glass 3m glass cleaner
Tyres autoglym rubber plus
Interior all wiped with autoglym interior shampoo
Vacuumed with Henry

see also

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=388187&highlight=skoda















I've done some more detailing

AS Duet
Megs Ultimate Compound on a 3m yellow pad on my flex rotary
Menzerna powerlock
4 new Continental tyres
megs ensurance tyre gel

I need a wheel trim in good condition if anyone has one spare?


----------



## magpieV6 (Jul 29, 2008)

Got a bargain there, looks great!


----------



## suspal (Dec 29, 2011)

Tidy motor looks like its been ell cared for


----------



## j3ggo (Dec 7, 2011)

Plan is get some menz po 85 rd 3.02 as my 85 rd (4500) doesn't have enough cut if anyone has some they want to get rid off?

Got my new flex waiting once I get a bit more time.

All the trim shown in the photos is as it was, not dressed just fresh from being under cover all of its life. Quite a unique example of a lupo for the. Also chose this as they are galvanised. No rust at all, rear arches are superb. Looking forward to improving further.


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

looks tidy, although hardly being used may not of done it much good mechanically..
polishes come up quite often in the sales section


----------



## j3ggo (Dec 7, 2011)

-Kev- said:


> looks tidy, although hardly being used may not of done it much good mechanically..
> polishes come up quite often in the sales section


Maybe not done it good with such low mileage but if it had done 140k I doubt it would be around. It will only do about 20 miles a week now as well. It was good on the motorway yesterday and the oil filler cap has no sludge at all.


----------



## tPIC (Jul 14, 2013)

I love a Lupo. We've had one in the family for about 14 years and it's still going strong. Their build quality amazes me, they feel so solid. That thinking has made me quite fancy picking up a tidy GTi model at some point.


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Very nice:thumb:


----------



## j3ggo (Dec 7, 2011)

tPIC said:


> I love a Lupo. We've had one in the family for about 14 years and it's still going strong. Their build quality amazes me, they feel so solid. That thinking has made me quite fancy picking up a tidy GTi model at some point.


We always wanted a lupo, it's taken several months to find this one but pleased now. Ideal town car and for the school run. Fits in places where others don't and everyone who has seen it so far says love the colour.


----------



## GNshaving (Feb 13, 2014)

very clean! had 2 lupo's were both great little cars!


----------



## j3ggo (Dec 7, 2011)

GNshaving said:


> very clean! had 2 lupo's were both great little cars!


Thanks, it is clean but I shall improve it once I get a couple if days


----------



## Will ST (May 27, 2007)

Market Drayton if I'm not mistaken.

Explains the 1 mile per year milage :lol:


----------



## AaronGTi (Nov 2, 2010)

Looks very clean good work.

Lupos are solid, my cambridge was and so were my 2 GTI's.


----------



## dillinja999 (Aug 26, 2013)

dont they rust on the roof?


----------



## j3ggo (Dec 7, 2011)

dillinja999 said:


> dont they rust on the roof?


I don't know, this one hasn't.


----------



## Mattwilko92 (Aug 4, 2008)

My mom had a bright yellow one! She had it from new and in 12 years / 70k miles it just had a new CAT and regular services!

I think she only got rid due to the scrappage scheme!


----------



## j3ggo (Dec 7, 2011)

Will ST said:


> Market Drayton if I'm not mistaken.
> 
> Explains the 1 mile per year milage :lol:


It's been to muller today, grand total 3.8 miles


----------



## AygoGUMMY (Nov 21, 2010)

Looks great! Proper time-warp condition!


----------



## j3ggo (Dec 7, 2011)

AygoGUMMY said:


> Looks great! Proper time-warp condition!


It's almost a shame to use and should be kept as a future classic.


----------



## Nick-ST (Mar 4, 2013)

That mileage is fab you must be well chuffed!


----------



## j3ggo (Dec 7, 2011)

Nick-ST said:


> That mileage is fab you must be well chuffed!


Over the moon, so excited. We have had new cars in the past but this is much more fun.:buffer:


----------



## Upia (May 5, 2011)

Nice and great mileage really like these cars too.


----------



## ardenvxr (May 22, 2013)

tidy little car


----------



## lindon (Feb 26, 2012)

Very nice and clean


----------



## JBirchy (Oct 9, 2010)

That's a cracker! My brother had an SDI which had 107k on it when he bought it. It died at 116k even after regular servicing but it was a lovely little car! Yours looks totally original and I've no doubt will last for a long time with your care and attention!

Happy wife means an Happy life!


----------



## j3ggo (Dec 7, 2011)

JBirchy said:


> That's a cracker! My brother had an SDI which had 107k on it when he bought it. It died at 116k even after regular servicing but it was a lovely little car! Yours looks totally original and I've no doubt will last for a long time with your care and attention!
> 
> Happy wife means an Happy life!


Thanks, it is an absolute belter, the only problem is the tyres are persisted. Original michelins. Happy wife makes a big difference


----------



## bazz (May 15, 2007)

looks like you got your self a nice bargin there and looks like it has been well cared for


----------



## NornIron (May 12, 2007)

Looks a good little Lupo... just lift the trim strips on the roof channels and check there isn't any rust lurking under them :thumb:


----------



## j3ggo (Dec 7, 2011)

NornIron said:


> Looks a good little Lupo... just lift the trim strips on the roof channels and check there isn't any rust lurking under them :thumb:


I have checked this morning removing the trim in the roof gutter, the drivers side is clear but there is a small patch at the rear of the passenger side. It seems that moisture is trapped in there. The car has beef garaged for the last 2 weeks and was still damp. Not sure what to do now, it's the the only bit on the car that I know of.


----------



## NornIron (May 12, 2007)

It's the most common rot spot on Lupos... caused by flexing on a weld seam. Kill the rust with Jenolite as an initial step, then make a call based o your own convictions... spray the roof, or use Bilt Hamber Dynax-UC under the trim strip.


----------



## j3ggo (Dec 7, 2011)

NornIron said:


> It's the most common rot spot on Lupos... caused by flexing on a weld seam. Kill the rust with Jenolite as an initial step, then make a call based o your own convictions... spray the roof, or use Bilt Hamber Dynax-UC under the trim strip.


It's booked into my local bodyshop to be done.


----------



## bigslippy (Sep 19, 2010)

Tidy little motor:driver:


----------



## ex-mooseman (May 6, 2011)

Nice little smurf.


----------



## dandam (Apr 10, 2011)

j3ggo said:


> It's booked into my local bodyshop to be done.


Is it all sorted now ?


----------



## WAZ92 (Mar 26, 2014)

Nice one. I hope its a good buy for you.


----------



## j3ggo (Dec 7, 2011)

It's getting 4 x continental 175 65 13 new tyres tomorrow as the original michelins are perished. The old ones have probably 6 - 7 mm tread on and have the old type valves where you don't need to take the cap off to check the pressure. Bodyshop is booked for the 14th April.


----------



## j3ggo (Dec 7, 2011)

I could do with a wheel trim if anyone has one?


----------



## craigeh123 (Dec 26, 2011)

Looks well tidy , if its got one make sure cambelts been done and do water pump same time


----------



## j3ggo (Dec 7, 2011)

dandam said:


> Is it all sorted now ?


All done now


----------



## j3ggo (Dec 7, 2011)

craigeh123 said:


> Looks well tidy , if its got one make sure cambelts been done and do water pump same time


That's my job next month, it was done in 2009 by VW and only covered 4000 miles since it was done.


----------



## j3ggo (Dec 7, 2011)

4 fitted


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

j3ggo said:


> Maybe not done it good with such low mileage but if it had done 140k I doubt it would be around.


Yes it would, I drove jabba sports lupo it was on 197k and still drove well. Pedal box failure killed it though.


----------



## j3ggo (Dec 7, 2011)

SteveTDCi said:


> Yes it would, I drove jabba sports lupo it was on 197k and still drove well. Pedal box failure killed it though.


There's a bit of life in it yet then hopefully


----------



## j3ggo (Dec 7, 2011)

NornIron said:


> It's the most common rot spot on Lupos... caused by flexing on a weld seam. Kill the rust with Jenolite as an initial step, then make a call based o your own convictions... spray the roof, or use Bilt Hamber Dynax-UC under the trim strip.


Got the dynax uc, blimey it's good stuff. Going to do the sills and arches etc.


----------



## j3ggo (Dec 7, 2011)

Would you go for a dayco or an skf can belt kit?


----------



## TOMMY_RS (Aug 2, 2010)

Nice! Looks in great condition, reminds me of my old golf that had only done 24,000 when I picked it up, not bad for car that was 12 years old at the time.


----------



## Steve (Mar 18, 2014)

j3ggo said:


> Would you go for a dayco or an skf can belt kit?


Just buy a genuine one.

Cheap enough


----------



## j3ggo (Dec 7, 2011)

Hi All,

Just an update on our Lupo, she is still locked away in the garage and SORN. Looking forward to bringing her out for some shows later this year. Scott.


----------



## j3ggo (Dec 7, 2011)

Hopefully she will be out of hibernation next summer (2016), she is still in our garage....


----------



## Rían P (Jun 2, 2014)

Truly lovely wee motor there! Great colour and is a real example of a clean lupo. The seem a nice car to both work on and drive.
This, although a 2000 car, is quite a time warp!


----------



## j3ggo (Dec 7, 2011)

Rían P said:


> Truly lovely wee motor there! Great colour and is a real example of a clean lupo. The seem a nice car to both work on and drive.
> This, although a 2000 car, is quite a time warp!


My future classic car hopefully. Not really sure of value and its irrelevant really. It's getting a bit retro now and less and less on the roads.


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

I do like the colour, nice work done to it too. :detailer: :buffer:


----------



## Rían P (Jun 2, 2014)

j3ggo said:


> My future classic car hopefully. Not really sure of value and its irrelevant really. It's getting a bit retro now and less and less on the roads.


Definitely, when classic it'll surely be admited by a lot of people. 
Re: Value, cars like this i.e lates '90s early '00s, are becoming very cheap and you can often find a very clean one with low miles that's been cared for, for little money.

It's kind of like my wee 1999 Corsa b that I bought with 58,000 miles, and not a mark on it. It wasn't big money, and being a 1.2, maybe never will be, but I love those cars and like you, I'll be keeping it as a future classic. Again, In Northern Ireland, the b's seem to be becoming more and more rare, at least the clean ones maybe. Although, not as rare as the lupo.

You'll probably agree in saying that cars from this era (the majority) were great cars. Easy worked on, low cost, and actually pretty nicely designed. If looked after like your one, then they will last forever.

Ps. Didn't know Lupo's were galvanised!


----------



## Natalie (Jan 19, 2011)

I do like the little Lupos. I fancied one before I bought my Polo last year but they are so hard to come by, especially a good one like yours.


----------



## Cy-Zuki (Feb 9, 2015)

Nice job!


----------



## j3ggo (Dec 7, 2011)




----------



## j3ggo (Dec 7, 2011)




----------



## j3ggo (Dec 7, 2011)




----------



## Cy-Zuki (Feb 9, 2015)

How was the wax during application? Seems pretty good stuff!


----------



## j3ggo (Dec 7, 2011)

Natalie said:


> I do like the little Lupos. I fancied one before I bought my Polo last year but they are so hard to come by, especially a good one like yours.


It took me about 6 months to find this one and I had to travel to get it...


----------



## j3ggo (Dec 7, 2011)

Cy-Zuki said:


> How was the wax during application? Seems pretty good stuff!


Bilt Hamber Dynax UC is a dream to work with, its clear, no mess and quick drying. Fantastic!


----------



## Joech92 (Nov 25, 2011)

Awesome! I also had one in this colour. My favourite car I owned!


----------



## fozzy (Oct 22, 2009)

Joech92 said:


> Awesome! I also had one in this colour. My favourite car I owned!


These look fantastic dumped to the floor, my son's first car was a Lupo and in the same colour


----------



## j3ggo (Dec 7, 2011)

Joech92 said:


> Awesome! I also had one in this colour. My favourite car I owned!


Looks nice, don't suppose you have the original wheel trims do you? One of mine is scratched.


----------



## WaxIsForWinners (Feb 2, 2014)

Great find on the Lupo, looks a minter!


----------



## Joech92 (Nov 25, 2011)

Nope sorry, mine where also!


----------



## j3ggo (Dec 7, 2011)

She has got to come out this year, garaged 2 years now.


----------



## Rían P (Jun 2, 2014)

I literally forgot all about this car! Haha was surprised to see my comment earlier in the thread, then realised it was from 2015. 

What stage is the Lupo at currently?


----------



## threadbear (Apr 13, 2012)

Great tidy Lupo. Hope you are going to keep original? Too many old VWs seem to get modified? VW were at the top of their game with regards build quality around the time your Lupo was built. Simple but solid.


----------



## j3ggo (Dec 7, 2011)

threadbear said:


> Great tidy Lupo. Hope you are going to keep original? Too many old VWs seem to get modified? VW were at the top of their game with regards build quality around the time your Lupo was built. Simple but solid.


Well I've had it 3 years and it's done about 2000 miles in the summer only. No modifications at all except new tyres as the originals were cracked. I need a mint wheel trim as one is scratched. It's been in a warm garage for the last 2 years. Needs a run.


----------



## j3ggo (Dec 7, 2011)

Rían P said:


> I literally forgot all about this car! Haha was surprised to see my comment earlier in the thread, then realised it was from 2015.
> 
> What stage is the Lupo at currently?


Hi, no plans really. Just tax and mot and go for a drive this summer.


----------

